# Tapeworm Problem



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

Help please! Seems I have a tapeworm problem, we are is treatment but getting here has been hard on us and the goats. my question is 'What symptoms should I be looking for?" hindsight tells me that i have lost at least 2 does and a couple of kids. Right now I have a buck kid who is just hangin in there, he is about 4 months old, under 25#, tail down and letheragic. we are on day 2 of panacur treatment, with a dose of redcell, B vit, and Lixotinic, which he and I both thought was going to kill him. Am I on the right treatment program and I'm just guessing on dosage so any info would to GREATLY appericatd.
thanks

Kat


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I hope you don't mind but I made this your own topic so that you get a better response.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

tapeworms ...you usually see ...white flat fragments... in there poo or around there butt area......but it isn't always spotted..... 

I would highly recommend ...that you get a fecal done......with all the losses you are having ....you need to know ...what is the cause ...and how to treat properly......I would check for worms and cocci....... If you know what you are dealing with then you can properly start treatment and save your beloved goats..... :hug: 
How is the gum and eye color? Is it pale , pink ?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree about having a fecal exam done on them if you haven't already. There could be another parasite problem that you are unaware of. 

In many areas, worms are resistant to Panacur...and if you're just guessing on the dose, you may be under-dosing, which causes more resistance--Again, I would check with a vet to see what the best course of action may be.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With all the losses :hug: I would say that it's time to get a vet involved if you haven't already.
I agree that the "febendazole" wormers for tapes like Panacur and Safeguard have beocome useless in some areas...they have become resistant here in PA.

A fecal would also pick up a count of cocci, which will cause death as well as unthrifty goats due to the damage they cause.
If you can;t get a vet, this is what I would do....keep them hydrated by giving them some gatorade or packaged electrolytes and all the good quality hay they can eat. Pepto Bismol will help if they have diarrhea.

Once again, it would benefit them greatly to have a vet do a fecal.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I have used Safeguard/panacur with success on Tapeworms. It needs to be a 5 day treatment with 3X the dose it says on the tube if you are using the horse dewormer.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Valbazen is a great broad spectrum dewormer that is also effective against tapeworms- I dont know of much resistance at all from Valbazen

I love it


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree about getting fecals done on the whole herd. I too have used valbazen with great success. but i dont believe its safe for pregnant does. What are the symptoms of that goats you have lost?
beth'


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Yes right- DO NOT give to pregnant does- thanks for that reminder sparks! :wink:


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

yes i use valbazen too on anything not pregnant. will wipe out most all worms


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

:? Yes , I did confirm the tapes in one of the does that passed and in one of her kids, he is still okay. what I am wondering is there a way you can tell 'before' the segments show, as in the doe she just wouldn't put on weight. She was really old and surprised us with trips, everyday I thought would be her last, 2 of the trips became my babies, and one stayed with her but came in for the occasionaly bottle. We wormed her, we treated for CD, cocio, fed her extra, gave free run of the whole farm (didn't even yell at her for eating the Amish clover hay field) She died after Larry reached 12 weeks. It had just occured to us that it could have been tapes, later we were surprised to learn that Ivomec won't touch them. Well it was Larry who dropped the tel-tale little white segments (it wasn't very little). we started the panacur treatment that day on any goat that just didnt look good. So I was surprised when one of the ophans started going down and died almost 2 weeks later.

What are the early warning signs?

After the treatment what can I do to help the recovery?

These are the pressing questions I have. 
Thanks for taking the time to answer these questions.

KAT


----------



## beefy (Aug 3, 2009)

i would definitely try the valbazen on anything not bred if you are certain the tapeworm is causing their demise. are you following up with a second dose?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, a second dose is needed 10 days from the first to catch any of the tapes not hatched when the first dose was given.
Probiotics is a good thing to give them after any medicine as it helps keep the rumen healthy, Nutridrench is another that you could give to provide an added boost. Warnings with any goat would be pale membranes, the lower eyelid is the best way to check...in a healthy goat they should be pinkish to very pink, white is bad and means anemia. The red cell is good to build iron and some have had luck with "iron pig paste"
Also another easy way to help build up iron is to add molasses to their water....a quart to 4 gallons would do and you'd know they were staying hydrated.
Vitamin B is great for stimulating appetites, but in the case of coccidia, it actually works against the goat as cocci thrive on B vitamins so giving the supplement while treating for cocci is actually making the cocci grow.

Also, have a fecal run 5 days after the second dose, to be sure the wormer worked and to be sure there is not another type taking the place of the tapes.


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

I have had tapeworms for years - bought a sheep from someone who brought the tapes onto my property. Once you have tapes on your property, you need to treat routinely for them. Keep a file system for each animal; write down when they were wormed and with what. When you worm, worm everyone on the same day. Valbazen has been what I've had the best success with. You will see the whole tape come out the next day. While it is stated on the bottle not to use on pregnant animals, my vet told me years ago that he worked on a sheep farm that had hundreds of sheep and they used valbazen and never had a problem. If I think an animal has tapes, I use it regardless if they are pregnant or not. (Just checked the bottle again, and it says not to use it during the first 30 days of pregnanacy) If you see an animal that looks thin, or their hair coat seems rougher or coarser, I assume tapes. 
I use DE in my feed all the time, but apparently it doesn't help with tapes. But I don't see it in my older stock any more - it's usually young babies that now get the tapes (but this is after years of treating them and adding DE). I have now two young goats - one nigerian, one pygmy; Have had trouble with them gaining weight, always on the thin side. Had wormed in June with valbazen; treated twice for coccidia; vet was here and he suggested cydectin which I then purchased. The pygmy started looking better, nigerian was better was still had the rough coat look. On Monday, I saw white stuff on his rear - yep, tapes. So valbazen again. Perhaps because I didn't repeat in 10 days? Although I have never repeated in 10 days with valbazen - if i see the tape come out, I don't think it's necessary to repeat...but not sure. But the bottle does not mention to repeat again in 10 days either.
Hope this helps.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you might need to up your dosage of the Panacur

I know if you use safeguard (which is basically Panacur) you need to triple the goats weight AND give for 3 days straight -- VERY important!!

So if you are still dealing with this I would suggest that you at least treat for 3 days with the Panacur. YOu cant OD them on it so dont be afraid to really treat them.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

EQUIMAX also works very well for tapeworms at 3x the horse dose by weight. Not sure if it is safe for pregnant does...so I wouldn't use it on them.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you should run a fecal, it sounds like you may have more then tapeworms going on. A fecal can identify any and all worm eggs your animals are shedding. 
Early worm signs in goats are hay bellys they get a pot belly but are skinnier then usual on top. Check membranes, eye lids and gums should be a good healthy pink color. If they are pale the animal is anemic. A rough coat can indicate worms as well. Also some goats will bite at their sides. When worms move in a goat it tickles their bellies, Look just in front of their hip bones they will chew the hair short in straight lines, now this can also be contributed to lice as can many of these symptoms. An animal that starts losing weight rapidly can by lice infested or wormy.
I posted a picture in showing where to look for the chew marks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your answers! The little guy is doing better, he is out with the rest of the goats, still slow but has some energy now. we gave big doses of panacur,and i stopped giving him anything else as everything seemed to take him down to his knees and it seemed as though it took him 12 hours or more to recover form the other stuff. Still wish there was a quick and easy way to bring the color back and energize him (without him going down so hard).
Thanks some much.
Kathy


----------



## Cbravo (Jun 28, 2013)

I have heard that tapeworms don't show up in a fecal...


----------

